

Julian Assange (Wikileaks) to speak at HOPE Conference in NYC in 2 weeks? - waivej
http://thenexthope.org/2010/06/speaker-under-threat-by-u-s-authorities/
"Assange is scheduled to give The Next HOPE Saturday keynote on July 17 in New York City. To make things even more interesting, Lamo ["hacker" the April drone video was leaked to] has also been planning on appearing at the conference and may now wind up facing a hacker community who views his actions with, to put it mildly, disappointment."
======
EvanK
In the article (which is two weeks old, by the way), they say that he was
_scheduled_ to speak before all this started, but they're not encouraging him
to attend given all that has happened since.

~~~
waivej
According to their radio show "Off The Hook" (July 1st -
<http://www.2600.com/news/view/article/11980>), they might have something
setup so he can still deliver the keynote.

------
tptacek
Is he a journalist or is he an activist? He needs to pick one and stick with
it.

~~~
brl
Since Wikileaks is intrinsically both a journalist organization and an
activist organization, I'm not sure what you expect Assange to do.

Are you criticizing how the Apache helicopter attack video was handled?

~~~
pavs
By being an activist, you are by definition bias to a certain cause. To me he
is more of an activist then a journalist. He can call himself a journalist,
but that doesn't make him so.

~~~
brl
Does having a transparent political agenda disqualify somebody from being a
journalist? Should Amy Goodman and Geraldo Rivera be stripped of their
credentials?

------
colonelxc
I thought there weren't going to be anymore HOPE conferences.

~~~
waivej
Yeah, me too. I really enjoyed listening to the recordings from "The Last
Hope". <http://www.thelasthope.org/talks.html>

I think the hotel got "saved" by the economic downturn so they scheduled
another one. (I think they talked about it on the radio show.
<http://www.2600.com/offthehook/>)

